# Tranquility Lodge No. 2000



## Blake Bowden (Jul 22, 2009)

Is anyone a member of this Lodge? Sounds cool!

Tranquility Lodge No. 2000 or TL2K of The Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you heard the story behind it? The GLOT gave the mason astronaut a special dispensation (or something) to establish a lodge on the moon. I don't know the story good enough to tell it, but my mentor/instructor was a NASA guy and he was always ratchet-jawing about it. 

For some reason I thought you had to be a NASA employee to join.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 22, 2009)

Nate Riley said:


> For some reason I thought you had to be a NASA employee to join.



See Art. 201a.


----------



## Jamesb (Jul 23, 2009)

I am a member.  They meet 4 times a year around the state.  I have an application I could send (PDF) to you, if you would send me a scan of your DL and Dues card. (because I haven't met you in person, I don't think)


----------



## Jamesb (Jul 23, 2009)

Buzz Aldren dropped a charter on the moon (From what I've been told)  He and some guys in the control room here in Houston went on a secured channel and offically opened a lodge and then called it from labor etc...(This is second hand second hand information, so please do not kill the messenger!) I like being a member, it's a great conversation piece and they have the kickinest aprons!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 23, 2009)

Only aprons better are the Lodge of Research Full Member aprons


----------



## JTM (Jul 24, 2009)

Jamesb said:


> Buzz Aldren dropped a charter on the moon (From what I've been told)  He and some guys in the control room here in Houston went on a secured channel and offically opened a lodge and then called it from labor etc...(This is second hand second hand information, so please do not kill the messenger!) I like being a member, it's a great conversation piece and they have the kickinest aprons!



lolwhat? 

how does "east to west" work when people are on different planets?!

that's AWESOME.


----------



## RJS (Jul 24, 2009)

You have to look at the big picture.  The 230+ thousand mile picture!


----------



## owls84 (Jul 24, 2009)

If there is no (Less) Gravity do east and west exist? Man this is deep...like Astrophysics deep.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 24, 2009)

I heard when the moon is settled this will be the first lodge their and will be placed in the sea fo Tranquility!? I think it is an awesome idea and neat Texas Masons play that up so well.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 24, 2009)

soooooooo technically the GLOT has claimed the moon...yeeeee  haaaawww


----------



## JTM (Jul 25, 2009)

yea and then UGLE started crying about it and got juris-my-diction over it.

so Tranquility is under the Jurisdiction of 2 GL's.  

any brother want to confirm this?


----------



## RedTemplar (Jul 26, 2009)

I certainly have no problem with GLOT claiming the moon. However, if some green looking men ever tries to take it away from you boys just give this ol' KY Hillbilly call and I will fly to your aid.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 26, 2009)

I wonder who the Tiler is on the moon, and upon what is a person received?


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 26, 2009)

received upon a sharp moon rock ofcourse.


----------



## Luke (Jul 26, 2009)

Tranquility Lodge No. 2000 is coming to Army lodge 1105 on January 16. I'll be there. At least to see.


----------



## John Schnitz (Jul 27, 2009)

Our secretary is a chatered member


----------



## rhitland (Jul 27, 2009)

Sweet, are we on your list of cool people so you would tell us who your Sec. is? By the way can any MM visit their SM?


----------



## JTM (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm still confused about who was in the east.  who was the first master of tranquility lodge?


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 2, 2009)

JTM said:


> i'm still confused about who was in the east.  who was the first master of tranquility lodge?



I would expect that it was Buzz Aldrin.

I'm a steward at Waco 92 and we host the Tranquility Lodge once a year for their Installation of Officers. This was my first year being a part of it and I was in the kitchen busy most of the time but I enjoyed meeting several of the members and their wives. A pleasant bunch of people.


----------



## JBD (Aug 3, 2009)

I am a Member.  It is a stated meeting of Masons.  You do not have to be a Member of a Texas Lodge, live in Texas or otherwise be a Texas Mason.  

Membership in 2000 does not make one a Texas Mason if they are from a different jurisdiction.  

The story of how the claim was made is on the Lodge Website
Tranquility Lodge 2000 History


----------



## A7V (Aug 3, 2009)

Since we never really went to the moon, how does this work?  I mean how can GL of Texas have jurisdiction over a place that no one has ever been?


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 3, 2009)

A7V said:


> Since we never really went to the moon, how does this work?  I mean how can GL of Texas have jurisdiction over a place that no one has ever been?



Wise guy, ay?


----------



## rhitland (Aug 3, 2009)

A7V said:


> Since we never really went to the moon, how does this work?  I mean how can GL of Texas have jurisdiction over a place that no one has ever been?



This thread was posted with the general belief that we have been to the moon! Now if you wanted to put a thread up in the conspiracy part that might be a good topic. I have always heard that some believe the moon landing was staged and I would like to know more but as for this thread we need to keep it on topic. Thanks for the curve ball though A7Z!!


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 3, 2009)

I took A7V's post as a joke, Rhit.


----------



## rhitland (Aug 3, 2009)

I know he meant nothing by it, but I can easily see this starting a debate so I wanted to encourage a new thread on the topic.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 3, 2009)

Point taken and good thinking.


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 4, 2009)

way to be on top of things rhit.(for once)


----------



## Bryan (Aug 4, 2009)

Saturday 08/29/09 10:30AM - Tranquility Lodge #2000 - will meet at Alexandria Lodge #398, 1415 Horseshoe Drive, Alexandria, LA.  This will be a historic meeting â€“ the first time that Tranquility Lodge has met outside of the state of Texas.  Iâ€™m very pleased to say that MW Jeff Webb, Grand Master of Louisiana, and MW David Counts, Grand Master of Texas, both gave their enthusiastic permission for this meeting to take place.  By the way, both of these distinguished gentlemen are members of Tranquility Lodge No. 2000.  If you plan to attend this meeting, please let me know by June 30, 2009.  This way I will be able to let the brothers in Alexandria know approximately how many brothers from Texas they should expect.  Those of you have served as stewards know how important this information will be.  There was some thought about seeking permission to confer a Texas degree at this meeting after lunch, but it has been decided not to do so at this time.  This meeting will be devoted to letting our brothers in Louisiana know about Tranquility Lodge and enjoying a time of fellowship with them. (Submitted by Don Sargent, Senior Warden, Tranquility Lodge # 2000 dcsargent@suddenlink.net)


----------



## Luke (Aug 4, 2009)

That is super tempting. If only I was a MM, I would totally go.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 21, 2009)

So I have a Petition, is there any member that I could put down for a recommendation? I'm willing to provide a copy of my dues card if needed. 

BTW, is Tranquility similar to the TX Lodge of Research in that you can wear the apron in Blue Lodge? The apron is wicked!


----------



## Jamesb (Aug 21, 2009)

PM Me a copy and I will


----------



## Jamesb (Aug 21, 2009)

Also I believe the apron has special dispensation, so yes it can be worn in blue lodge


----------



## JTM (Aug 21, 2009)

that'd be cool.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 28, 2009)

If any of you guys are going to be at the Tranquility Lodge when it meets in Alexandria, Louisiana on Saturday, August 29.. please let me know.   I want to know who to look for..  cause I will be there.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Mar 1, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> So I have a Petition, is there any member that I could put down for a recommendation? I'm willing to provide a copy of my dues card if needed.


Brother Bowden,
Did you join Tranquility?
I just got my dues card! and a list of the Stated Meetings for 2012:
April 28: Holland #1, 4911 Montrose Blvd., Houston, 10:30 a.m. stated meeting with lunch after closing Lodge.
July 21: Waco #92, 4324 Cobbs Dr., Waco, Stated Meeting/Election 10:30 a.m. Lunch and Open Installation
October 13: Oak Cliff #705, 1309 Newport Avenue Dallas, Texas. Stated Meeting 10:30 a.m. Lunch after Closing Lodge. Grand Master James F. Brumit will be in attendance at his home lodge Oak Cliff #705.


----------



## Brother Mark (Mar 1, 2012)

We have several members of Tranquility lodge here in granbury. We actually hosted one of their meetings last year. It was great to meet with them.


----------



## jrmysell (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm not a member, but my grandpa is an endowed member to it


----------



## Cigarzan (Jul 15, 2012)

I won't join...I don't care for heights.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 15, 2012)

One of our lodge's very active members was a charter member and active in its formation.  If some of you fellas are keen I'll join, it would give us an excuse to get together and raise hell once a quarter :thumbup:

It is indeed a very sharp apron


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jul 15, 2012)

I wonder which GL will claim Mars...


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 15, 2012)

Cigarzan said:


> I won't join...I don't care for heights.


 
:lol:


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm too considering joining the ranks.  

Come on Cigarzan ... it don't look so deep with blinders on!

How 'bout you Brother Billy boy?  U N?  We might even be able to ride up together.


Isn't the Grand Lodge of Louisiana in Alexandria?  I once worked at the Daily Town Talk but never stumbled across the building back then.

Not a bad idea to raise a little hell in "*ElleeICK*" as it is affectionately said in the homeland.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 15, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> How 'bout you Brother Billy boy?


 

Just what I need- _another _outfit to join!  hmy:


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 15, 2012)

They _*need*_ us.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jul 18, 2012)

So, what's the plan???  A bunch of us going to join, or what?...lol


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Jul 18, 2012)

Brother,
Here is a link for the petition to join:
http://tl2k.org/TRANQUILITY App.pdf

here is a link to the purpose of the Tranquility Lodge:

Tranquility Lodge No. 2000 or TL2K of The Grand Lodge of Texas

I joined this year and will be going to the next meeting in Waco this Saturday.
July 21, 2012 Waco # 92 
254-772-1801 
4324 Cobbs Drive
Waco, TX 76710 
Stated Meeting / Election (Tiled) *** 10:30 AM 
Lunch and Installation (Open) 
Close Lodge after Open Installation


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 18, 2012)

I sent my petition in the mail this morning.  Dunno if it will be in time to be read in for this weekend's stated meeting, but if so I'll roll to Dallas for the October 13th meeting.  

They seem to meet in Houston about once a year so I'll definitely go to those.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jul 19, 2012)

Gotta send in the dues with the petition?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 19, 2012)

If I remember correctly yes you do have to submit the dues at the time you send in the petition. I have thought about doing it as well.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jul 19, 2012)

Since the GLOT claimed tge moon, does mean they will serve chicken fried steak there?  I mean there is no atmosphere to smoke brisket :drool:


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 19, 2012)

Bro, if you get me, a load of mesquite, and a brisket to the moon I'll figure something out :001_smile:


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 20, 2012)

Ghee brethren!  Don't know why Bro. Bill would question the move ... he's only got a couple of hundred left to join.

 :thumbup:

I say the more the better.  Just don't miss *A N Y* meetings.

I hear they've got some real cool aprons.


HA!  My wife still thinks there are only 30-31 days in a month.  HA!


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 20, 2012)

Michael Hatley said:


> Bro, if you get me, a load of mesquite, and a brisket to the moon I'll figure something out :001_smile:




I got shot gun on Bro. Hatley's MO-chine here.  C U on D Moon!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 21, 2012)

It's right up your alley, Bro. Hoff- I'm told you've been known to _howl_ at the Moon!  :17:


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jul 21, 2012)

Michael Hatley said:


> Bro, if you get me, a load of mesquite, and a brisket to the moon I'll figure something out :001_smile:



I should known better to never underestimate a Texan!  

"to boldly grill where no man has never grilled before"


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 21, 2012)

Bill Hosler said:


> Since the GLOT claimed tge moon, does mean they will serve chicken fried steak there?



With cream gravy, no less!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 21, 2012)

Michael Hatley said:


> Bro, if you get me, a load of mesquite, and a brisket to the moon I'll figure something out :001_smile:



That's why the Shuttle had them big oxygen tanks on it!  :wink:


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 25, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> It's right up your alley, Bro. Hoff- I'm told you've been known to _howl_ at the Moon!  :17:


 
Awh shucks!  There ain't nut-N 2 it!  You just stand there, spread U legs and bell-AR 'way bro'!  

'Course U know that.  Them marshes down on the Central Texas coast is pretty much like them on the Louisiana SW coast.  

Just don't git a mouff full of skeeters when U do it!

:20:


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 25, 2012)

Bill Hosler said:


> I should known better to never underestimate a Texan!
> 
> "to boldly grill where no man has never grilled before"


 

I got to give ole Brother Bill 'sum props for coin-N that there phrase!  Yessir!  A prop or two for sure!

:29:


----------



## Eric Edwards (Jul 25, 2012)

What's strange is he denied doing any of that and yet he also wrote a letter saying how proud he was to bring the masonic flag to the moon etc...


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Eric Edwards (Jul 25, 2012)

Astronaut "Buzz Aldrin" on Alex Jones Tv 3/4:Magnificent Desolation - YouTube


Just saying I think it would be a honor so why deny it.


----------



## davidjones201 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jul 29, 2012)

Eric Edwards said:


> Astronaut "Buzz Aldrin" on Alex Jones Tv 3/4:Magnificent Desolation - YouTube
> 
> 
> Just saying I think it would be a honor so why deny it.


:laugh:
Just part of the vast Masonic conspiracy lol!


----------



## Masontruth (Nov 7, 2012)

Dear Brethren,
I am a member of Tranquility Lodge 2000. Living in Southern California and with the economy being as it is I hae not been able to attend a meeting in Texas of of yet. I have spoke to other members either by phone, email or snail mail. I look forward to the day I can attend and share Masonic Fellowship with my Texas Brethren. G-d Bless you all. Sincerely & Fraternally, Manny Blanco, P.M., Currently Worshipful Master, Chino Valley Masonic Lodge # 427, Grand Lodge of California.


----------

